# seating configuration



## santosh (Sep 29, 2013)

need some help in deciding on seating configuration
theater room is 20' 9"long and 13'7 wide. have a 6 foot 12 inch high riser at the back. 
would like 4 seats in the front row if possible
thanks


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I would go with a space savor seat design like the jive or the ralto. If you have a love seat in the middle or one the ends you souls be able to keep it around 9' wide which should work in your room.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Check out the Fusion Collection Jive-1013 recliners.

As Greenster mentioned the IOIOOIOI configuration will be 109" wide. And you can use the removable armrest to convert the loveseat into 2 seats with the armrest in between - IOIOiOIOI .


----------



## Justin Parker (Jan 2, 2014)

I've just had my room featured in this months Home Cinema Choice magazine and it has a nice shot of the seats too!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Another narrow option is the Palliser Stereo HT seat


----------

